# how to get through to someone "high" up at Apple Canada???



## jessin9 (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm trying to get through to and speak with someone who is "high" up at Apple, but am told by everyone I speak with that they do not have a supervisor!!!??? It's concerning an iBook G4 I purchased brand new, and had custom configured by them 3 yrs ago, also purchased an extended warranty, which is up in October. Anyhow I have had the lcd replaced twice, and now the logic board. I have been told by BMac and twice by The Mac Group, that after three major problems, I can get a new one, well Apple is surely being 150% un-cooperative. Just thought maybe someone here has been through the same situation as me, and would be able to help, or provide #'s.

Cheers,

Jessica (jessin9 at yahoo.com)


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

The 3 repairs = a new computer rule is not exactly set in stone. Typically, after 3 repairs, Apple will *consider* replacing it for you. 

All you can do is keep trying customer service and customer relations. Be polite, patient but firm.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Guerilla Marketing 101

Apple as with many other businesses will insulate their management and senior people. This serves to filter out the noise from consumers as well as protect themselves from corporate poachers.

If you are really interested... start doing some Google searches for Apple (Apple related press releases) or news stories about Apple. Look for names that are quoted. Often you will get a name and a title.

Then based on the assumption that apple uses standard naming conventions for their internal email addresses send you message en-mass to multiple recipients. for example...

If Bob Smith is a Product Manager at Apple. Draft an email and address it to the following...

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Note in some cases names like Bob might in fact be Robert (obviously).

Now here is the thing... do not send your message to only one individual. Always cc multiple people at the same company. This makes it harder for an individual to simply ignore you.

I had to use this approach when I had service issue with Fido (Phone service). I found out the names of various officers at Fido (aka Microcell) and sent them an email outlining my issue. Within 30 minutes I had a call from a senior manager and my problem resolved (I needed them to activate international roaming and their call center person wouldn't do it as I had not been a customer for 6 months at the time).


----------



## jessin9 (Aug 28, 2004)

I have spoken with customer relations, they tell me I need a "4th major problem" but then they also say you I need three major problems to be considered? What they are telling me isn't making sense. They also tell me they do not have a supervisor, and give me a hard time when I ask for a corporate #. Finally got the #, got patched through to their non existent supervisor only to get an answering machine. I hope he will call me back. I find Apple's staff to be very hostile, I am disgusted with the service I have received, paid for. I am seriously considering not dealing with Apple anymore. I also have been firm, and its not working...?


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Ask them what happens if the 4th incident occurs outside of your extended warranty? I wouldn't pull the "I am not going to buy Apple products anymore" trick. I had a customer try this one and the rep said "well, if you aren't going to buy Apple products anymore, why should I help you with this one?"

Very poor customer service and I hope he got beaten for it. None the less, that customer didn't end up getting his replaced.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

You may want to write a letter to Apple USA. Sometimes I wonder if Apple Canada is just an empty building in Markham designed to show that Apple really does exist in Canada.


----------



## jessin9 (Aug 28, 2004)

thanks for the suggestions everyone


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

I would be more then happy to help you in any way possible, as I have dealt with these situations before. I will PM you to discuss further details.


----------



## phobic (May 18, 2005)

I recently did a logic board swap on an out of warranty iBook G3 that Apple authorised for the customer because they'd had one previous logic board swap for a similar problem. There are no set rules in my experience, like any company Apple does not want unhappy customers and will try to go the extra mile to provide good customer service.
Writing e-mails to thousands of names within apple.com is a spectacularly bad idea and will probably land you on their spam filter list quicker than anything else. Writing a paper letter is a good idea, but if you call don't get hung up on talking to a supervisor - anyone I've heard of who called was satisfied by the CS rep who answered the phone.


----------



## jessin9 (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the advice everyone, still in the process of "trying" to get a new iBook. I just keep climbing up the ladder, have to call back tomorrow, I missed a call from Apple today. Still wasnt the person I wanted to talk to though, so we'll see what they have to say this time... I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I wrote a nice e-mail to Steve Jobs when I was having major issues with my machine. 

lo and behold a few days later I got a call for a customer relations executive from Apple Canada in Markham. After a long chat about the issues I had with my PM Dual G5 he offered me a little something for my trouble and the opportunity to speak to a product specialist in California.

It turned out months down the line, when finally one of there phone support guys got me to do a hardware test on the machine, I had never heard of it before. Turned out is was bad RAM, 3rd party too, so it wasn't even Apples fault.

Needless to say that kind of customer care I received really impressed me, I hope they show you the same consideration....if not, just write to Steve


----------



## jessin9 (Aug 28, 2004)

do you happen to know Steve's email...!? :heybaby:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

[email protected]

Am I right? If not, ignore the newbie.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

phobic said:


> ...Writing a paper letter is a good idea, but if you call don't get hung up on talking to a supervisor - anyone I've heard of who called was satisfied by the CS rep who answered the phone.


I agree with this point. I used to think speaking to a supervisor was the only way to get results, but after my husband and I had some terrible, terrible, troubles with (*cough*) Best Buy (*cough*) last week, we spoke to a customer service rep through their toll free number and was helped immensely. I'm still not satisfied with the store we dealt with, but we were very impressed with the telephone service we received and in the end, we got what we wanted.


----------



## jessin9 (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm sorry to say, but I have had nothing but a miserable experience with Apple so far. I am quite dissapointed and disgusted with the service I have received from both the technical side and customer relations. I am appauled that they would treat their customers this way, especially a returning customer of over 10 years.

As of so far I have received a call from executive relations, have just been playing phone tag right now, but I'm hoping that I am on the right track now...


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

A few months before the iTunes Music Store for Canada was available, I wrote a letter complaining about not having a music store to buy music from, and how frustrating it was that Apple had opened music stores for Europe and other countries, but omitted Canada. I was very surprise to get a phone call a few weeks later from a customer rep who wanted to discuss my complaint. He was very nice and respectful, and I was given the opportunity to voice my concerns. Never had that happen with any company before. 

A few months later, iTMS Canada launched. Yep, it's all thanks to me! <lol> Just kidding... In your case, I agree that a well written letter would go a long way. Having something in written is easier for companies to keep track of and to respond to.


----------



## jessin9 (Aug 28, 2004)

Spoke with this lady this morning, she'd like to offer me an ipod shuffle or battery for all the troubles I have gone through. I told her I had to think about it and would get back to her. I told her I wanted a replacement computer, but she said that couldnt be done at this point. Not sure what I should do at this point.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

jessin9 said:


> Spoke with this lady this morning, she'd like to offer me an ipod shuffle or battery for all the troubles I have gone through. I told her I had to think about it and would get back to her. I told her I wanted a replacement computer, but she said that couldnt be done at this point. Not sure what I should do at this point.


I see why you want a new computer (who wouldn't?) but Apple is not obliged to give you a new one (I could be wrong...but Apple doesn't have a policy in AppleCare for lemons, do they?), only to fix this one (under the Applecare). Personally, I would not have went as far as you have, because I would personally not be comfortable with going so far for a replacement if I'm not guaranteed one contractually through AppleCare.

A battery is not a bad offer...if you don't need it, you could always sell it and make a few bucks (same for the Shuffle). You could try for an iSight which would have a higher resale value but might be less useful to you.

3 failures is not really that bad compared to what some G3 iBook owners have went through (I have heard cases of 7-10 failures...logic boards etc.). This might be the last thing that you need fixed, but really, 3 failures in 3 years isn't that bad (you could get a new one thats faulty too!). I guess I understand that its frustrating to have an expensive piece of electronics fail, but you are getting it repaired for free and I guess I would just be happy of that if I were you (and that it didn't happen out of the warranty period!).


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

When was the last warranty work done on your computer? Repairs done under warranty are themselves garranteed for a certain period of time.

Does your computer work now? Why not sell it?

If your computer still has problems and you are still under warranty get them fixed before it expires.

If your computer is defective push for replacement.


----------



## jessin9 (Aug 28, 2004)

Dear CN: the reason I am pushing for a replacement is because I was told by two different mac repair shops that I should, because its sounds like I have purchased a lemon. As well, Apple DID tell me that they will consider replacing a machine after a 3rd major repair, so I guess if they are telling me that there must be a possibility. By the way I want to let you know the repairs have not been covered for free since I did pay almost $400 for an extended warranty!!! That doesnt sound like its free to me. The three problems fixed should have been fixed within the first year, the first problem - lcd repalcement started right when I received my ibook, but I didnt have it replaced right away, the logic board was faulty from the very beginning, but had to bring it in on three different occasions, because each time they couldnt get the problems to occur at the shop. The second lcd replacement should have happened right after the first lcd replacement, but I procastinated and only had it replaced recently. Therefore all problems have occured within the first year of owning the iBook. Anyhow I paid alot for the machine, and I'm not a push over...therefore I am going to grant that I get a replacement computer, I dont think that I'm asking for much, they are welcome to take back the old computer and do whatever they want with it, so in that case, I really am not asking for a lot, but to provide some good customer service.


----------

